# Sam Got Attacked!



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cant friggin believe this! Sam got badly bitten by offlead dog that came running over to us. The guy could not recall it, and everytime he walked upto him dog it would come closer to us. The owner shouted that she is in heat so i tried to stand between them. The dog got close , sniffed Sam and then suddenly took hold of his neck and would not let go...this was all without any warning at all.

The owner was punching it kicking his dog but its grip was just too tight and nothing could be done to make it let go. The dog didnt have a collar on and its harness came off in all the comotion!

Poor Sam was screaming and i thought this is the end for him! I told the guy to stop pulling his dog as i didnt want Sam's ear or a big patch of his neck to come off. The dog eventually let go, but came into attack the other side. Luckily the park keeper ran over with his grass blowing machine and scared the dog and it let go, Sam then had the chance to run as i had let go of his lead. At no point did Sam retaliate..poor lad was just screaming his lungs out 

I also got bit in the process by the dog! Iv seen the dog before and it is a ridgeback x pitt according to a woman who iv seen walking it before.

Sam's neck has stopped bleeding, but i can see a deepish puncture on one side and a smaller one on the other side...thank God Sam has alot of loose skin around his neck or i fear that would have been it for him... 

Iv cleaned his wounds with hibiscrub so stop any infection, it definitely hurts him as he does not want me to even touch the area.

Here are a few pics, if your squeamish you may not want to look...


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Poor Sam- and you. 

Thank God that leaf blower scared her off him. He's so lucky. 

What did the owner say?? 

x


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh god! This happened to my dog with an Airdale Terrier and we had to literally beat the crap out of it to get it off.

Hope you and Sam are ok.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You should of pushed her head down to stop them


----------



## Sugarpixie (Apr 20, 2010)

gosh poor samson


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Poor Sam- and you.
> 
> Thank God that leaf blower scared her off him. He's so lucky.
> 
> ...


I didnt wait to ask him, soon as Sam ran, i went to him and took him. The guy was lying on dog trying to restrain it. I could see him telling it off and hitting and beating it after i walked off...


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Poor Sammy and poor you. I'm so glad you told the guy to stop pulling. (((Hugs)))


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> You should of pushed her head down to stop them


Great sarcasm moderator.

Anyway i did grab her neck and push her head down with my knee and eventually it made her let go, but she came in for another bite.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh  
Wonder what on earth triggered it?.. 
Or if it's done it before 

Still, at least Samson seems to be okay, apart from the sore neck.

x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Great sarcasm moderator.
> 
> Anyway i did grab her neck and push her head down with my knee and eventually it made her let go, but she came in for another bite.


I thought the leaf blower was what stopped them



5rivers79 said:


> Luckily the park keeper ran over with his grass blowing machine and scared the dog and it let go,


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I didnt wait to ask him, soon as Sam ran, i went to him and took him. The guy was lying on dog trying to restrain it. I could see him telling it off and hitting and beating it after i walked off...


No wonder it was aggressive. It should obviously never have been off a lead, but are you sure you are a proper Akita there, Rivers? I thought they were the ones who were supposed to be not dog friendly

I would take him to vet though. He can give you some antibiotics to prevent any infection. I hope the experience doesn't make Sammy aggressive as well.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> it is a ridgeback x pitt


They didn't want 'well ard innit' then 

Must have been a miss mate 

Still, breed not beed eh


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear this has happened, does Sam need to be checked by the vet,? Did the bite break the skin on you? if so you should pop to docs/[email protected] to get it checked,, do you have a local dog warden you can report this to ? so scarey what has happened to you ans Sam today,, also scarey to think what will happen to the other dog when that bloke gets it home.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad Sammy is ok. It is scary when a dog kicks off like that isn't it  

Did you have Lucky with you, maybe the fact that she is in season kicked the other in season bitch off ??

Worst stage for this to happen to Sammy aswell, make sure you get him straight out socialising with decent dogs to try and counter the effect 

Hugs to Sammy xx poor lad xx


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I thought the leaf blower was what stopped them


Read what i wrote in the first post then you might get it. The dog let go, then came back to bite the other side.

The dog let go cos of what i did. All the owner was doing was pulling it and when i told him not to he was kicking and punching it.

The park keeper ran over and helped as the dog was biting for the second time and scared it off with his machine.

Honestly Hawksport its not that difficult to understand.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww poor Sam  and how scary for you aswell!! I hope you're both ok!! xx


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh no  how awful, glad it wasn't a lot worse, sounds like you both had a lucky escape.

I'd take Sam to the vet just to be on the safe side, also may be worth carefully removing some of the hair around the wound as that can trap dirt and bacteria.

When did you last have a tetanus jab?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Read what i wrote in the first post then you might get it. The dog let go, then came back to bite the other side.
> 
> The dog let go cos of what i did. All the owner was doing was pulling it and when i told him not to he was kicking and punching it.
> 
> ...


I did read it and what you did wasn't safe and didn't stop then. A few days ago you were calling people for methods they used to stop fights.
On another note apart from seeing a vet you now have to be very careful with him and your bitch over the next couple of days. He could well redirect aggression to her


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Glad Sammy is ok. It is scary when a dog kicks off like that isn't it
> 
> Did you have Lucky with you, maybe the fact that she is in season kicked the other in season bitch off ??
> 
> ...


Nah, iv been walking them separately for ages now. So no idea what triggered it...

Sam is just such a softy and honestly after today i wonder if it would be better to let him get dog aggressive.

He was just soo sad after it had happened, he literally dragged me home.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Sam is just such a softy and honestly after today i wonder if it would be better to let him get dog aggressive.


I have no words for this.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I did read it and what you did wasn't safe and didn't stop then. A few days ago you were calling people for methods they used to stop fights.
> On another note apart from seeing a vet you now have to be very careful with him and your bitch over the next couple of days. He could well redirect aggression to her


What did i do that wasnt safe? I didnt pull Sam, i didnt hit her and as she never had a collar i couldnt cut her air supply. The guy was on the floor cos his dog was too strong for him. So i grabbed her neck and forced it down with my knee?? What was unsafe??


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> What did i do that wasnt safe? I didnt pull Sam, i didnt hit her and as she never had a collar i couldnt cut her air supply. The guy was on the floor cos his dog was too strong for him. So i grabbed her neck and forced it down with my knee?? What was unsafe??


You got bit which could easily of been much worse


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Nah, iv been walking them separately for ages now. So no idea what triggered it...
> 
> Sam is just such a softy and *honestly after today i wonder if it would be better to let him get dog aggressive.*
> 
> He was just soo sad after it had happened, he literally dragged me home.


Are you serious????? 
Sorry but your attitude to dog ownership worries me, I hope that was sarcasm speaking


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Nah, iv been walking them separately for ages now. So no idea what triggered it...
> 
> Sam is just such a softy and honestly after today i wonder if it would be *better to let him get dog aggressive*.
> 
> He was just soo sad after it had happened, he literally dragged me home.


Believe me mate, it wouldn't.

Think how this would have panned out if you had had 2 dogs intent on causing damage at each other.

And living with a DA dog is not a barrel of laughs.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> I have no words for this.


Neither do i, but he just doesnt defend himself at all..he just thinks every dog he meets is friendly, especially females! He has only ever been bitten by females!


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

RAINYBOW said:


> Glad Sammy is ok. It is scary when a dog kicks off like that isn't it
> 
> Did you have Lucky with you, maybe the fact that she is in season kicked the other in season bitch off ??
> 
> ...


Yes, it's important to get him socialising with friendly dogs asap


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll second anyone who said see a vet- years ago my dog was attacked and unfortunately it became badly infected deep down; she didn't show any signs of any problems until a week after the incident and she ended up requiring surgery to have rubber drainage tubes fitted in her neck 

Sorry that this happened to your poor dog, it is every owners worst nightmare.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Neither do i, but he just doesnt defend himself at all..he just thinks every dog he meets is friendly, especially females! He has only ever been bitten by females!


Yes, but as discussed in an earlier thread , a one sided fight is alot different to 2 dogs going at it. I think I may just back out of this one, you have proved yourself wrong. You used your tactics, you got bitten, so it looks like it isnt "abusing" a dog that gets you bitten.  thanks for clearing that up 

P.S I would get Sammy down to the vets for that, antibiotics would be a good idea.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hope Sammy's okay and you both heal quickly. I would definitely get him seen by a vet, bites can get nasty very easily.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry that Sammy got hurt - unfortunately you now have the answer on what you would do in a dog fight/attack and the answer to whose fault it was that you got bitten too, so will leave it at that. 

If you ring your vet pretty sure will recommend antibiotics for puncture wounds as they can turn nasty quickly. 

My dog had one puncture wound that didn't even bleed so hadn't seen it with him having so much hair. 2 days latter he was not well at all and we had to take him to the vets every day for 3 days to make sure his temperature was reducing as it was getting to dangerously high level. So better to be safe than sorry


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Are you serious?????
> Sorry but your attitude to dog ownership worries me, I hope that was sarcasm speaking


No it wasnt sarcasm, iv done everything since owning Sam to make sure he is very friendly, in an area where the norm is to have vicious aggressive dogs. And you know what? Sam IS very friendly! Now im sorry to say but if my attitude to dog ownership worries you then thats your problem not mine.

My dog has been attacked, and im fuming! Why the hell should i let idiots with their aggressive offlead dogs torment my dog when my dog is probably THE most friendly dog iv ever come across? Its not the first time its happened and its probably not going to be the last.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> No it wasnt sarcasm, iv done everything since owning Sam to make sure he is very friendly, in an area where the norm is to have vicious aggressive dogs. And you know what? Sam IS very friendly! Now im sorry to say but if my attitude to dog ownership worries you then thats your problem not mine.
> 
> My dog has been attacked, and im fuming! Why the hell should i let idiots with their aggressive offlead dogs torment my dog when my dog is probably THE most friendly dog iv ever come across? Its not the first time its happened and its probably not going to be the last.


Go on then, turn your dog into a savage. Get some revenge, let him rip her head off. Seriously, that sort of attitude stinks. You should be proud of Sammy, not wishing he would fight back.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Neither do i, but he just doesnt defend himself at all..he just thinks every dog he meets is friendly, especially females! He has only ever been bitten by females!


Ferdie is just the same, never retaliates, but you are lucky that he doesn't really. It could have ended up with two dead dogs. Poor thing, he is probably wondering what the hell happened.

When you meet an idiot not only walking his in season dog off lead, but beating hell out of it as well, it makes you want to strangle them.

But please get some antibiotics into him. You don't know what awful diseases this dog may be carrying, and you could do with a tetanus shot as well.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope you have reported this to the police, got a statement from the park keeper, given the photos to the police and informed the dog warden.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> No it wasnt sarcasm, iv done everything since owning Sam to make sure he is very friendly, in an area where the norm is to have vicious aggressive dogs. And you know what? Sam IS very friendly! Now im sorry to say but if my attitude to dog ownership worries you then thats your problem not mine.
> 
> My dog has been attacked, and im fuming! Why the hell should i let idiots with their aggressive offlead dogs torment my dog when my dog is probably THE most friendly dog iv ever come across? Its not the first time its happened and its probably not going to be the last.


If you think the answer to this is to train aggression into Sammy then you are a bloody idiot rivers. You know better than that, surely


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Sh1t!! Sorry to hear what happened, poor Sammy 

I echo what others have said about getting him to the vets just be on the safe side, one of those wounds looks like quite a deep puncture, which will be very prone to infection as it needs to heal from the inside. Cutting away the hair is a good idea too to help keep the area clean.

What about your hand? Are you up to date with Tetanus - be worth getting it checked too.

I know it's upsetting that Sammy didn't stand up for himself and is the victim in all this but it could have been 10 times worse if he had reacted aggressively too. At least he ran off as soon as he got the chance and thereby ending the fight, if he had stayed to fight back it would have taken a lot more than a leaf blower to stop them.

I really hope this doesn't affect Sammy's confidence around other dogs, try to get him out socialising with some friendly dogs to help prevent him becoming nervous or aggressive.

Hope you and Sammy heal physically and mentally soon


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh so now the other thread gets brought up 

OK please clarify what did i do to get bit exactly?? What i did got her off for the first time. Who even said what i did led to her biting me?


----------



## Georgee (Sep 10, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> No it wasnt sarcasm, iv done everything since owning Sam to make sure he is very friendly, in an area where the norm is to have vicious aggressive dogs. And you know what? Sam IS very friendly! Now im sorry to say but if my attitude to dog ownership worries you then thats your problem not mine.
> 
> My dog has been attacked, and im fuming! Why the hell should i let idiots with their aggressive offlead dogs torment my dog when my dog is probably THE most friendly dog iv ever come across? Its not the first time its happened and its probably not going to be the last.


So sorry your dog has been bitten, although doesn't look too severe still it must have made you and the dog very scared. I would be walking him in a different area.
Have you made an appointment with the vet to be safe?
On another note... 
If your area is full of such vicious dogs should you not have considered that before buying an Akita!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Oh so now the other thread gets brought up
> 
> OK please clarify what did i do to get bit exactly?? What i did got her off for the first time. Who even said what i did led to her biting me?


You put yourself at the sharp end


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Oh so now the other thread gets brought up
> 
> OK please clarify what did i do to get bit exactly?? What i did got her off for the first time. Who even said what i did led to her biting me?


ok, so why did you get bitten?

tbh i dont even care about that anymore. You cant make fly away comments like "maybe my dog should be DA" and expect nobody to jump on it.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't you think it would have been far, far worse if Sammy DID retaliate? Having had both a dog who would certainly retaliate (well, he'd have started it most likely!) and one who would have just rolled on his back, peed himself and screamed I know which reaction I'd prefer! It is MUCH easier to stop when only one dog is going at it. Especially if you're practically doing it alone.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Oh so now the other thread gets brought up
> 
> OK please clarify what did i do to get bit exactly?? What i did got her off for the first time. Who even said what i did led to her biting me?


I would happily get bitten to prevent my dog being savaged no matter what it took. Whatever you did worked, which is the main thing so long as you get treated.

I don't think you really want Sammy to be aggressive, do you? You are just angry and upset and I would probably feel the same. Akitas already have a bad name and to find a nice friendly one is refreshing. Don't do anything to change that, just be very careful where you walk him in future.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I hope you have reported this to the police, got a statement from the park keeper, given the photos to the police and informed the dog warden.


Spoke to the park keeper and then rang the dog warden. Park keeper told me they could contact him if they need a witness.

Would this be a police matter?


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry about the attack, must have been horrible for you both. You certainly 'stir things up' with your posts, don't you? Hope you'll both be better soon xx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I would happily get bitten to prevent my dog being savaged no matter what it took. Whatever you did worked, which is the main thing so long as you get treated.


It didn't work the bitch bit Sammy again


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I would happily get bitten to prevent my dog being savaged no matter what it took. Whatever you did worked, which is the main thing so long as you get treated.
> 
> I don't think you really want Sammy to be aggressive, do you? You are just angry and upset and I would probably feel the same. Akitas already have a bad name and to find a nice friendly one is refreshing. Don't do anything to change that, just be very careful where you walk him in future.


Nah would never want him to become aggressive like that. He is a gentle soul and that is how i want him to always be. I on the other hand will not let this happen to my boy EVER again!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i hope Sams okay, he sounds lovely, believe me though, have a DA dog is not fun. One of mine has been attacked a few times, sadly it does happen. just be on your guard, but busters and hes tiny and does not fight back. i have a german shepherd that is DA and jesus, it makes life hard. 

but 

would the park not have cctv? i thought most parks had to these days, if so i'd be inclined to phone the rspca and report him for hitting/beating his dog tbh.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

fuzzymum said:


> ok, so why did you get bitten?
> 
> tbh i dont even care about that anymore. You cant make fly away comments like "maybe my dog should be DA" and expect nobody to jump on it.


Guys the OP is unlikely to really mean it. He/she is upset.

Cut them some slack ...

Maybe it is easier to have a DA dog. At least as an owner you take precautions and stay away from other dogs. I can kind of see their point...


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't believe you wish Sam was DA. You were speaking out of anger and I'm not gonna slate you for that as we've all said things out of anger and despair. 

Sam is a fantastic dog with what seems to me to be a fantastic temperament. You have done nothing wrong- it wasn't you with the aggressive dog. The owner is at fault here. Not you. 

I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling after witnessing something like that and doing what you thought was the right thing (regardless of whether it actually was or not) and Sam- and you- still getting hurt.

You're a great owner, you've done Sam proud.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Nah would never want him to become aggressive like that. He is a gentle soul and that is how i want him to always be. I on the other hand will not let this happen to my boy EVER again!


how?

are you going to take him to the vets?


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Spoke to the park keeper and then rang the dog warden. Park keeper told me they could contact him if they need a witness.
> 
> Would this be a police matter?


No probably not..


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> Guys the OP is unlikely to really mean it. He/she is upset.
> 
> Cut them some slack ...
> 
> Maybe it is easier to have a DA dog. At least as an owner you take precautions and stay away from other dogs. I can kind of see their point...


Freddie was friendly with other dogs until he was attacked, now his aggression has made him more of a target, it ruins pretty much every walk he goes on, he gets stressed and doesn't enjoy his walks, he has to be muzzled and I have to walk him in really remote areas.

It is in no way, shape or form, easier.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> how?
> 
> are you going to take him to the vets?


how what?

Yes i will be taking him to the vets.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> Freddie was friendly with other dogs until he was attacked, now his aggression has made him more of a target, it ruins pretty much every walk he goes on, he gets stressed and doesn't enjoy his walks, he has to be muzzled and I have to walk him in really remote areas.
> 
> It is in no way, shape or form, easier.


Couldn't agree more. If I could have changed just one thing about Rupert it would have been his aggression towards other dogs. It took almost all the enjoyment out of walks for both of us and meant we both missed out on many lovely walks because I knew taking him on them would result in him kicking off.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not one to randomly stand up for people, But the adrenalin after you have witnessed something like this happening to your beloved family member can make you wish things and say things that you wouldn't ordinarily.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

If it's not the 1st time it's happened and you think it's likely to happen again then maybe you should look at carrying something to help break up fights with you on your walks?

Not sure what, maybe a can of spray or an air horn! Something to shock an attacker in the same way the leaf blower did.

Just a thought to help prevent future attacks if they're commonplace in your area.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I may be missing something here , but why is everyone so down on Rivers ?

It was his dog that was attacked , and didnt retaliate , which must have something to do with the way he was brought up (so credit for that)
And im sure that comment about turning Sammy into a DA dog was made when Rivers was angry , so isnt worth commenting on tbh

Ive seen people come on here before after their dogs been attacked and they have had nothing but sympathy , so why isnt Rivers getting the same ?

I hope Sammy is ok hun , and you too of course , but I also would advise taking him to the vet for some antibiotics


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Sammy, definitely get him to the vets get some anti biotics and get both of yourself some hibi scrub.

You say it's only females? well that might be your reason for him not fighting back, many males dogs won't fight back with a female and it's not to see. Sammy is not even 2 yet is he? so he's still quite young.

Try taking a can of pet corrector with you, most dogs don't like it and for me it's helped with agressing dogs and in dog fights a few times.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Once a dog bites a human then it is a police matter, and they *should* at least take a statement from you. Dog to dog aggression is not a police matter, so the attack to Sammy won't count, just the bite to your hand.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Oh so now the other thread gets brought up
> 
> OK please clarify what did i do to get bit exactly?? What i did got her off for the first time. Who even said what i did led to her biting me?


You have to admit you were pretty strong in your comments on the other thread so obviously it will be brought up - if you hand it out you have to take it too 

I would say that if you were kneeling on the attacking dogs head you are extremely lucky you didn't get bitten somewhere a lot more sensitive than your hand.

And no I am not saying you were wrong or right, I am sure most people would do whatever they could if their dog is being attacked. Likely you did not even have time to think what to do anyway just acted on auto pilot


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

That sounds horrendous  I hope Sammy recovers okay, poor boy didn't deserve that. Maybe a quick visit to the Vets for a check up to see if all is okay after such a vicious attack  Are you going to report the incident as if the owner isn't in control and his only response to it is to whack the dog senseless which won't help in anyway, maybe this could happen again.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Spoke to the park keeper and then rang the dog warden. Park keeper told me they could contact him if they need a witness.
> 
> Would this be a police matter?


IMHO you should ALWAYS report ALL such attacks to the police, they have powers to bring a civil action if they wish against the owner.

Doglaw - Dangerous Dogs : Section 2 Dogs Act 1871


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

You say you aint walked your two dogs together in 'ages' but im sure i saw a you tube vid the other day with them both walking in the park together..which was dated the other day and also when she was in season. 

I must be going mad :


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> You say you aint walked your two dogs together in 'ages' but im sure i saw a you tube vid the other day with them both walking in the park together..which was dated the other day and also when she was in season.
> 
> I must be going mad :


Videos posted and videos edited on youtube hold no correllation to when they were filmed...so you must be going mad.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> I am sure most people would do whatever they could if their dog is being attacked. Likely you did not even have time to think what to do anyway just acted on auto pilot


I know I did when Rupe got attacked. It's all very well saying "oh you should have done this or that" but when you find yourself suddenly in the middle of a dog fight your brain sometimes doesn't engage. I got bitten twice breaking up dog fights, once by Rupert and once by the other dog (Rupe was muzzled so I know it wasn't him).



> Ive seen people come on here before after their dogs been attacked and they have had nothing but sympathy , so why isnt Rivers getting the same ?


I presume because of previous threads and at least one comment made on this thread.

I would contact the police as the dog bit you as well as Sammy, maybe they'll be able to do something because of that. And yeah, tetanus jab is a plan if you're not up to date on it.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope both you and sammy will be alright, i know how heartbreaking it is hearing your dog scream in pain and fear after being attacked this happened to my gsd when she was attacked by 2 chihuahua's ( yes i know...) and she was bedside herself with fright :nonod: hope all goes well at the vets. And you should get to A&E to get your hand checked and some ab's just to be sure ! Good luck keep us posted :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> IMHO you should ALWAYS report ALL such attacks to the police, they have powers to bring a civil action if they wish against the owner.
> 
> Doglaw - Dangerous Dogs : Section 2 Dogs Act 1871


I agree with you although from previous posts on here it seems as though constubularies vary regarding their input on these mattters.

When my dog was attacked the police were great & even though I wasn't bitten they were still concerned as the dog was out of control in a public place. In this instance where rivers was bitten in the attack then I would not hesitate in reporting this.

Hope both you & Sammy aren't too shaken up over this, from previous experience it's an awful thing to have happen.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> No it wasnt sarcasm, iv done everything since owning Sam to make sure he is very friendly, in an area where the norm is to have vicious aggressive dogs. And you know what? Sam IS very friendly! Now im sorry to say but if my attitude to dog ownership worries you then thats your problem not mine.
> *
> My dog has been attacked, and im fuming! Why the hell should i let idiots with their aggressive offlead dogs torment my dog when my dog is probably THE most friendly dog iv ever come across?* Its not the first time its happened and its probably not going to be the last.


I can appreciate you being fuming, I felt the same when our GSD was attacked & wounded. But why would you want to ruin a lovely dog, who is friendly, by making him into a liability?
As the owner of a DA dog myself, he is a constant worry, I have to watch him all the time when we are out & act accordingly to diffuse a potential situation well before it develops. Do you want this for your currently friendly dog? So he can what? Defend himself? If so you are no better than these idiots you post about


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> IMHO you should ALWAYS report ALL such attacks to the police, they have powers to bring a civil action if they wish against the owner.
> 
> Doglaw - Dangerous Dogs : Section 2 Dogs Act 1871


Isn't a civil action one that you have to bring yourself ? Police only get involved in criminal actions. 

TBH it will very much depend on the attitude of the officer you report it to.

There are no legal implications except the DDA which would only apply in this instance to the bite Rivers received as the dog would be consiered "dangerously out of control".

Rivers - you can report the bite you received and they should aact on that but i doubt they would be that interested in the actual dog fight itself.

They may simply have a word with the owner or they could seize the dog and they may subsequently destroy the dog.

That is my understanding anyway.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Isn't a civil action one that you have to bring yourself ? Police only get involved in criminal actions.
> 
> TBH it will very much depend on the attitude of the officer you report it to.
> 
> ...


Police have brought civil actions against people for similar incidents.

The police can arrest you and then it is up to the CPS to bring about criminal actions.

And you can be the subject of both criminal AND civil law in the same case so to speak.

HTH


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Police have brought civil actions against people for similar incidents.
> 
> The police can arrest you and then it is up to the CPS to bring about criminal actions.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Hopefully Sam wont be affected by this incident and gets well soon.
I can see why your angry, but an aggressive dog, would kind of put you in the same position as this man, no disrespect intended, Sam probably has great recall, but if he was aggressive I bet he wouldnt come when called.
I think the problme here is your angry about the dog which is understandable.
I get really annoyed by owner like this man you encountered today.
If you cant recall your dog, dont let it off, use a long line....simple. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

5rivers79 said:


> Nah, iv been walking them separately for ages now. So no idea what triggered it...
> 
> Sam is just such a softy and honestly after today i wonder if it would be better to let him get dog aggressive.
> 
> He was just soo sad after it had happened, he literally dragged me home.


samson could still be smelling of hormones from an in season bitch , even if you don`t walk them together , it doesn`t mean other dogs can`t smell her
hope you and he heal well.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

diablo said:


> samson could still be smelling of hormones from an in season bitch , even if you don`t walk them together , it doesn`t mean other dogs can`t smell her
> hope you and he heal well.


True, but that doesnt explain the attacks by females when he was the only dog i had?


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

If sammy smelt of in season bitch an that bitch was in season, sammy would have smelt like a rival not sure If this is true tho  

Hope sammy heals quickly and does not affect him at all 

Katie x


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Not wishing to diminish your experience I have experienced first hand more significant dog on dog injuries, keep the wounds clean and be aware when using a collar. The wounds will heal in two weeks, avoid picking at the scabs until fur growth pushes them away from the skin. Oily fish is a good healing food for skin & fur.

As covered in another dog-fight thread recently, you have learned your lesson about putting hands within reach of a dog's mouth, use of noise is a good hands free way of breaking up a fight although an air horn is better.


----------



## Michaelnc10 (Jan 17, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Oh so now the other thread gets brought up
> 
> OK please clarify what did i do to get bit exactly?? What i did got her off for the first time. Who even said what i did led to her biting me?


I'm telling you all now i'd take a bite or two defending my dog 
I'm guessing a lot of you would to


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't believe what I'm reading in this thread. This is the worst case of kicking a guy when he's down I've come across on here. I don't care whether or not you agree with his ability to keep his dog apart from his in-season bitch or what the date on his videos are or whether he's in your little "club" or not. The guy has made the comment about making his dog DA while he's fuming and in shock.. you don't have to be a psychologist to see that. Ask him again when he's calmed down in a week. If you don't like him fair enough but this really doesn't seem like the right time. Hope your dog gets better.. good luck at the vets. Jesus wept.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading in this thread. This is the worst case of kicking a guy when he's down I've come across on here. I don't care whether or not you agree with his ability to keep his dog apart from his in-season bitch or what the date on his videos are or whether he's in your little "club" or not. The guy has made the comment about making his dog DA while he's fuming and in shock.. you don't have to be a psychologist to see that. Ask him again when he's calmed down in a week. If you don't like him fair enough but this really doesn't seem like the right time. Hope your dog gets better.. good luck at the vets. Jesus wept.


I have to agree, so sorry for you and sammy 5 i hope he is ok, i cant imagine what it would be like to be in the situation but it sounds like you handled well and even despite the small bite to you your both ok. Hugs for sammy x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading in this thread. This is the worst case of kicking a guy when he's down I've come across on here. I don't care whether or not you agree with his ability to keep his dog apart from his in-season bitch or what the date on his videos are or whether he's in your little "club" or not. The guy has made the comment about making his dog DA while he's fuming and in shock.. you don't have to be a psychologist to see that. Ask him again when he's calmed down in a week. If you don't like him fair enough but this really doesn't seem like the right time. Hope your dog gets better.. good luck at the vets. Jesus wept.


I'm afraid I have to agree with you. I can't imagine what Rivers has done to deserve all this aggro, when he is clearly upset about poor Sammy. We all say things we don't mean at times like this, I might have said the same myself though the last thing I would want is a 12 stone DA dog!

As to the comment about why he bought an Akita with so many vicious dogs about, well I did not see any point in that. What the hell is wrong with Akitas anyway, in the right hands. Rivers obviously does have the right hands.

Nobody wants to see any dog get hurt like this, it is devastating, especially as it could turn this lovely natured animal into something that lives up to the reputation that the ignorant have given it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope you and Sammy heal soon; thank goodness for the park keeper with the leaf blower, sounds as if he acted quickly. I'd report it to the police too and, as someone else said, hopefully something will have been caught on CCTV.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, poor Sammy, I hope he heals up fast. I completely understand as to why you are so angry, I would be too 

You have obviously done a good job raising him for him not to retaliate like that. He has done you proud


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Michaelnc10 said:


> I'm telling you all now i'd take a bite or two defending my dog
> I'm guessing a lot of you would to


Yes and No.

I would if I had to but I've dealt with many dog fights, quite a few that went further than handbags and have never been bit.

I've dealt with dogs all sizes including a handbag fight between a great dane and a rottie which still breaking them up could have got me bitten but it didn't.

My husband deals with a dog fight at least weekly and only has been bit once by an akita after my husband had to undo the dogs collar which had got stuck in another dogs jaws.

There are ways to separate dogs without being bit but if the only option like with my husband's situation where you had to get the collar out of the mouth then yes, i'd risk getting bit.


----------



## MrsU (Feb 7, 2012)

OMG, that's awful. I hope you've reported it and both you and Sammy heal soon. Some people are so irresponsible they make me want to scream.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my god 5rivers! I am so shocked and sad for you and Sam for what happened!

I dont know what the hell I would have done in your situation. Glad you guys didnt come off any worse, god...

Hope you're both in a little less pain now 



5rivers79 said:


> Nah,* iv been walking them separately for ages now*. So no idea what triggered it...
> 
> Sam is just such a softy and honestly after today i wonder if it would be better to let him get dog aggressive.
> 
> He was just soo sad after it had happened, he literally dragged me home.


Can I ask howcome you walk your dogs seperatley? Sorry, you probably said in a thread/post, but I missed it. Only 'cause I walk my 2 seperatley because one can set another one off.

xxx


----------



## Georgee (Sep 10, 2011)

People in the main have been sympathetic. It's the Internet nobody really knows what actually happened. The dog and owner got bitten that's a shame. Let us know how you get on at the vets tonight


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading in this thread. This is the worst case of kicking a guy when he's down I've come across on here. I don't care whether or not you agree with his ability to keep his dog apart from his in-season bitch or what the date on his videos are or whether he's in your little "club" or not. The guy has made the comment about making his dog DA while he's fuming and in shock.. you don't have to be a psychologist to see that. Ask him again when he's calmed down in a week. If you don't like him fair enough but this really doesn't seem like the right time. Hope your dog gets better.. good luck at the vets. Jesus wept.


Who's kicking him?
I'm just showimg that its easy to critisse others for what they have done when you're sat in front of the fire on a computer and then to go onto questioning their parenting skills, but once you're in that situation its not so easy


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Who's kicking him?
> I'm just showimg that its easy to critisse others for what they have done when you're sat in front of the fire on a computer and then to go onto questioning their parenting skills, but once you're in that situation its not so easy


Well that would be you for instance. If you believe what you are doing is justified and that this is the right time to do it carry on.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*I haven't read the thread yet.. But if there are puncture wounds you really need to get Sam to the vet ASAP!!

Because bacteria can be left at the very tip of the wound where you cannot reach to clean.. A vet needs to do this quite often a vet will also insert a drain.. To make sure the wound can and is flushed.. *

And re your own nips.. Go and get a tetanus if you haven't had one..

Really wonder why your dog keeps getting attacked.. Is he sending out strange vibes..


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Not wishing to diminish your experience I have experienced first hand more significant dog on dog injuries, keep the wounds clean and be aware when using a collar. The wounds will heal in two weeks, avoid picking at the scabs until fur growth pushes them away from the skin. Oily fish is a good healing food for skin & fur.
> 
> As covered in another dog-fight thread recently, you have learned your lesson about putting hands within reach of a dog's mouth, use of noise is a good hands free way of breaking up a fight although an air horn is better.


5rivers, I hope you are going to the vet, but please do not listen to the above advice. A puncture wound should be kept open and flushed out with salt water or similar. As others have said clip the hair around the wounds which will help you keep them clean and make it easier to see if there is a problem.
Whatever you do dont put any 'oily fish', whatever that might be anywhere near the wounds.
the wounds will heal from the bottom up and if scabbed over it is very easy for them to get infected and make the dog ill without you noticing.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> Well that would be you for instance. If you believe what you are doing is justified and that this is the right time to do it carry on.


 Maybe you could suggest how lonto wait before the kicking begins


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Nah, iv been walking them separately for ages now. So no idea what triggered it...
> 
> Sam is just such a softy and honestly after today i wonder if it would be better to let him get dog aggressive.
> 
> He was just soo sad after it had happened, he literally dragged me home.


Yes but you and him will reak of Bitch was it a dog or bitch that attacked you?


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Maybe you could suggest how lonto wait before the kicking begins


What a way for a moderator to behave.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> What a way for a moderator to behave.


As has already been said. If you can't take it don't give it out


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I have just read the thread and am sorry that Sam got attacked and you got bitten. I hope all goes well at the vets and you make sure your tetnus is uptodate.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Spoke to the park keeper and then rang the dog warden. Park keeper told me they could contact him if they need a witness.
> 
> Would this be a police matter?


Was your dog on a short lead?

Have a good think here.. cause if you had Sammy zoomying all over the park and this dog attacked.. I think even though you had Sammy on the lead you would not be able to prove you had control..

If Sammy was at heal and under full control.. And you were out on the street then it would not be any of your fault.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Once a dog bites a human then it is a police matter, and they *should* at least take a statement from you. Dog to dog aggression is not a police matter, so the attack to Sammy won't count, just the bite to your hand.


Not if the bite was done through breaking up a fight... This wasn't intended and u have to kind of expect it if u get involved..


----------



## gsdlover1991 (Feb 7, 2012)

My puppy was bitten by my other dog, tbh it was her own fault but still really bad.

We noticed the cut kept opening. so do be warry of that, and we took ours to the vet. and as the vet said we were good to come in as a dog bite can get really badly infected, i would recommend going and getting some anti biotics just for a safe measure.

Hope you dog gets beeter soon, he is a stunning dog. x


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Yes but you and him will reak of Bitch


 izzzzzzet :w00t:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Poor Sammy, you should be really really proud of him for not reacting. The whole experience sounds horrid. I hope he improves quickly and there are no repercussions on his nature.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor Sammy, if he was mine I would be very proud that he didn't retaliate  
I have read in a few places that akitas can sometimes get picked on because of their natural stance/looks ie ears up, tail up, fur fluffed up. I don't know how true it is? 

Hope he heals well and it doesn't turn into one of those nasty aggressive dogs you don't like


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope you and Sammy are ok, and ignore the sarcasm being given out, there is no need for it.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope you and Sam are ok


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I should report it to both the police and dog warden, and if you have been bitten I would ring your doctor to check your jabs are up to date.

Visit the vet as well - it is all evidence against the other owner if nothing else. If you know where the other dog lives, copy the vet's bill and ask the owners for payment.


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

The person in the wrong here is the other owner, WHY was he walking an in season bitch off lead??????


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

hawksport said:


> As has already been said. If you can't take it don't give it out


What I can or cannot take is neither here nor there and it's not really a response to my post. Essentially I object to how someone who's dog has been attacked is being treated. If you have personal issues with the OP which I am not aware of then perhaps my objection is misplaced. But that withstanding I still don't think it's appropriate for a forum moderator to be responding in such a manner.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Once a dog bites a human then it is a police matter, and they *should* at least take a statement from you. Dog to dog aggression is not a police matter, so the attack to Sammy won't count, just the bite to your hand.


not read all the thread yet

BUT they wont care because rivers only got bit trying to stop the fight
same happend to my OH and police came round for statment but said nothing they could do


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

I never get involved in these type of threads because they can turn into a bit of a kiddies party ]

I am not going to slate the OP and hope that Sammy is OK but please take note of those who post positive messages x


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

what a horrible thing to happen . hope sammy is ok 

you should be proud he didnt retaliate, you need to get him meeting well behaved dogs soon though. 

my max has been attacked about 4 times and now we are trying to socialse him again and teach him dogs=friends


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> What I can or cannot take is neither here nor there and it's not really a response to my post. Essentially I object to how someone who's dog has been attacked is being treated. If you have personal issues with the OP which I am not aware of then perhaps my objection is misplaced. But that withstanding I still don't think it's appropriate for a forum moderator to be responding in such a manner.


I was thinking the exact same here, it's clear there is issue and the responses seems to be trying to wind Rivers up, Not cool to say its someone that should be making sure goading comments don't happen :nonod:


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

vickieb said:


> I was thinking the exact same here, it's clear there is issue and the responses seems to be trying to wind Rivers up, Not cool to say its someone that should be making sure goading comments don't happen :nonod:


Totally agree, well said


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Rivers, that's a crying shame and I hope Sammy is ok. Ern fights back and had been 'blamed' for the fight when all he does is stick up for himself, so it's sort of a good thing Sammy doesn't fight back if you get me. Stops blame getting passed


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Whatever you do dont put any 'oily fish', whatever that might be anywhere near the wounds. the wounds will heal from the bottom up and if scabbed over it is very easy for them to get infected and make the dog ill without you noticing.


I'm writing this slowly because I know you can't read very quickly...

I give the OP enough *common sense* to give oily fish as food for the dog, you clearly do not. :hand:

Maybe a larger font would help you? :


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Last year Alaska got attacked by two boxer dogs, I put myself in the way and took the brunt of the attack, I needed to go to the hospital for a tetnus and anti-biotics. Alaska luckily was perfectly fine just shaken up. I would put myself in the way again if I had to, I think its something many dog owners will do naturally without thinking.

My advice to you would be take Sam to a vet, NOW before any infection creeps up and before it gets to swollen. Also I do believe you should stop walking him off lead until Lucky is out of season as this could have been the reason for the attack, since the bitch was in season too. Even if you disagree with keeping him on lead until the season's over I do think you should keep him on lead until he gets over the attack, he may return aggression to others dogs who approach him on walks as he may be a little wary for a while.

I try to walk my males out of the way of other dogs while my bitches are in season as other males and females do show interest. I even quit ringcraft with my boys until my bitches are out of season, even though they are never around the bitches the smell can be carried. 

Sorry to see he got attacked. Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> What I can or cannot take is neither here nor there and it's not really a response to my post. Essentially I object to how someone who's dog has been attacked is being treated. If you have personal issues with the OP which I am not aware of then perhaps my objection is misplaced. But that withstanding I still don't think it's appropriate for a forum moderator to be responding in such a manner.


 I've done nothing the op hasn't done himself. Tthe only difference is the time frame between the event and what you call the kicking. I simply asked you what would be a suitable time to leave between the two. To which you didn't reply


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

pinklady said:


> The person in the wrong here is the other owner, WHY was he walking an in season bitch off lead??????


 That's a good question and if I'm going to be accused of kicking I might as well say the op should be able to answer that as that is something he also does


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

The thing is though hawksport, you're a moderator, you're supposed to be one of the people who stops the kickings & bullying posts getting out of hand, not being just as bad & joining in! Honestly how old are you? :S Maybe if you have to score points and get back at people you shouldn't be a mod, that's not how you should behave.

Sorry to hear about Sammy, hope he makes a speedy recovery, it must have been awful for you


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so glad you are both OK, I can't imagine how you must have felt seeing your baby been attacked. 

Sending you Both a Big Hug.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

5Rivers, I'm really sorry this happened, I know how scary it is to be on the receiving end and it's not fair that you guys had to suffer because of some irresponsible owner being irresponsible.

But I have a word of advice.

If you're still angry, please stop dwelling on this. Take a deep breath and calm yourself down, (I know how hard that is when things like this happen believe me). Do something to take your mind off it. *For Sammy's sake*. First he gets bitten by a random dog, now his dad's going off the rails too! It will really upset and confuse him, all your anger and bad vibes vibing out all over him.

Dogs, especially laid back dogs like yours, get over things like this much quicker than people do - if we let them. Hanging on to all this frustration will not help him at all. Sammy can't get over it properly until you do. He looks to you for guidance. Guide him. Show him everything's fine.

Don't let this experience ruin your next walk either, just forget it ever happened and think positive. If you go out expecting trouble, there's more chance trouble will happen.

Go do something to cheer yourself up right now. Life's too short.

My love to Sammy.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Our thoughts are with you both at this shocking upsetting time.

We have been through it with our two Clover not as bad but Duke was so really hope that you are both ok.

Please keep us up to date with how you both get on over the next couple of days.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Hope Sammy is feeling better soon and your hand heals up ok 

I would definetly pop him down to the vets and get yourself down the doctors if you haven't had a tetanus jab just in case (I haven't read the whole thread so apologies if you've already done this :blush: )


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope Sam is ok soon and you are too, how awful for you both


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

just thought i`d mention that tetanus jabs can last a lifetime just incase anyone has had one recently , think this applies if you`ve had five or more within your life

Do I need a tetanus jab (vaccine) after an accident or injury? - Health questions - NHS Choices


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok now lets clear things up (even though i dont know why i should need to)

Sam was on short lead, next to my side. The dog came up to Sam and sniffed him then without warning bit him and held on. 

The owner ran up to his dog tried pulling her off, i told him to stop pulling as it could have ripped Sams skin off. The owner began kicking and punching his dog with all his might to try and get her off but it didnt work.

At no point did i hit his dog as i didnt want to escalate the hold she had on him. Besides, what are human kicks and punches to such a strong dog? 

The dog did not have a collar on so it could not have been choked out. The owner did not use his lead to choke the dog as he was panicking too..he was trying to choke her with his hands which did not work.

I remembered from a members post on here that pushing the head down could work, so i took hold of her and pushed her head down using my knee on her neck as there was nothing else that i could do.

This made her let go. As she was not wearing a collar and her harness had come off the owner could not get hold of her so she came back to the other side. That is when i got in the way and took a bite from her. She went in for another bite which got the left side of his face, but thankfully the park keeper intervened and scared her off.

I dont think i let go of Sam's lead till almost the end which must have stopped him from running when she let go the first time.

As i stated in a previous thread i did not beat the dog as, firstly i did not want to escalate it and secondly i had nothing that would have made any difference. In the future im not so sure so will probably start carrying some kind of deterrent or stick.

Sam is not walked offlead. He was offlead the night it snowed as the park was empty and a day before that for 5 mins when the park was empty. 

ANYWAY to hell with immature comments.

Iv been to the vets and Sam has 3 puncture sites. One on the right side of his neck which is the deepest. One below the left ear which is not as deep and one underneath by his throat which luckily isnt deep at all and just a graze (probably the one i deflected)

Vet gave him two injections and prescribed a course of painkillers and anitibiotics. He told me to keep washing it with hibiscrub or salty water.

Vet also stated Sam was very lucky as the way the bites are positioned they were targeting major arteries and the throat so they were killing bites. In his opinion Sam's loose skin and thick fur stopped that from happening. 

Thank god he is an akita with that thick coat!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

LauraIzPops said:


> The thing is though hawksport, you're a moderator, you're supposed to be one of the people who stops the kickings & bullying posts getting out of hand, not being just as bad & joining in! Honestly how old are you? :S Maybe if you have to score points and get back at people you shouldn't be a mod, that's not how you should behave.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Sammy, hope he makes a speedy recovery, it must have been awful for you


But I wasn't kicking or bullying, just showing that sitting behind a computer and judging others is a whole lot easier than being in the situation yourself. Some could see what I meant one or two took them the wrong way


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I can't imagine what Rivers has done to deserve all this aggro, when he is clearly upset about poor Sam.
> We all say things we don't mean at times like this, I might have said the same... tho the last thing I'd want
> is a 12 stone Dog-Aggro dog!
> 
> ...


The timing of this thread, coming mere days after another in which he argued quite forcefully that dogs 
engaged in a serious fight CAN BE made to separate, *without* serious injury, is unfortunate - 
but that's part of why he's getting the rough side of some tongues, or keyboards in this case.

As to Rivers' having "the right hands", those hands are the very pair that were teasing his own dogs, 
provoking them to mouth, snap & bite his hands, & then praising them for it!, in his own video.

if his vet, the vet-tech, a neighbor, a friendly stranger, ARE MOUTHED IN THAT WAY, the consequences 
for Sam or Lucky could be serious - whether the person is actually injured [bruised, punctured, scratched, etc] 
or not, a large dog who grabs a human's flesh is not well-received. 


newfiesmum said:


> Nobody wants to see any dog get hurt... especially as it could turn this lovely natured animal into [a dog who]
> lives [down] to the reputation that the ignorant have given [Akitas].


Precisely why i suggested to him that he desex his male Akita before the testosterone spike @ 9-Mos, 
or at the very least, be stringent about controlling his dog's access to other dogs, & to socialize his dog 
extensively & intensively, FOR HIS FIRST *TWO YEARS* with both humans & dogs, as well as 
other domestic species which he'd be likely to encounter: cats, horses, etc.

instead, he lets his intact-M of a breed well-known for M:M aggro, to run off-leash in public areas, 
reeking of an estrous bitch --- whether Lucky's "there" in the flesh or not, she's virtually-present, 
as Sam's coat, & River's clothing, hair & person, will all stink of pheromones.

we've all warned him of it - that male-dogs can become testy with a bitch in heat at home, that a LEASH
or a long-line was a good precaution, that other dogs react in unpredictable ways to estrus scents... 
but to no avail. *Precautions are taken to prevent bad things happening.*

there were things Rivers could have done, to prevent this - & he didn't. Of course, it's moot now.
having HIS dog on-leash would have provided a way to intervene, if only by leading his dog off a bit 
when the bitch let go, before returning for Round #2.

Carrying an UMBRELLA which can be opened between 2 dogs to interrupt the staring-contest before that 
escalates into physical contact & a fight, is another option. I've used it many times, & it works well - 
no hands are between the dogs, the visual barrier cuts off the increasing arousal.

i'd suggest a leash or a long-line are a good idea, for the future. Of course, that's the owner's decision. 
i'd also strongly advocate a vet-visit ASAP, today / tonite - since the VISIBLE part of any wound is small, 
but the injuries UNDER the skin can be significant, & infection sets in immediately; the longer it grows, 
the harder infection is to knock down.

EDIT - 
just saw post #124, in which Rivers says Sam was on a short lead, & beside him at the time.

i do have my doubts, as Rivers often has his dogs off-leash, or Sam may be on a long-line - 
but Sam's rarely close at side, even when leashed, unless he's called over for the moment. 
However, let's assume those are facts: Sam was on a short lead, & beside his handler ATM.

even with those advantages, i would imagine, Rivers, U now see *Why* so many people tried to explain 
that dog-fights - REAL dog-fights, not snarks or scraps! -- are very difficult to stop, once begun, & why 
so many folks prefer to *prevent them starting*, rather than try to interrupt them, once started?
:nonod: 
i'm glad U went to the vet's; i hope he heals without complications.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Ok now lets clear things up (even though i dont know why i should need to)
> 
> Sam was on short lead, next to my side. The dog came up to Sam and sniffed him then without warning bit him and held on.
> 
> ...


Sounds horrific!
Hope Sammy recovers soon. (and you)


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear this has happened not very nice at all.

I think you can read up all you can but when you come face to face with a your first dog fight/bite situation, you just panic. in fact when my dog attacked another I did the picking up of back legs thing and drew him towards me and doin that the vet thought caused the only puncture wound the other dog had amongst alot of slobber.... its not easy when your dog is under attack.



> Sam is not walked offlead. He was offlead the night it snowed as the park was empty and a day before that for 5 mins when the park was empty.


Would it matter if he was offlead, he hasn't done anything wrong

I am sure you don't want him to attack back, when my dog got attacked he changed, its horrible if you are worried if your dog is going to be the one doing any attacking however good a care you take its really stressful.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

pinklady said:


> The person in the wrong here is the other owner, WHY was he walking an in season bitch off lead?


U mean, the same way that Rivers has been 'exercising' his own estrous bitch?... 
off-leash, in a public park, when [so far as he can see] there aren't other dogs about?!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd report the dog! Especially as its a pit x. They're illegal as it is!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Also why was the other owner walking a dog with that temprament off lead/ I don't know much about bitches in season but would one's temprment change that much to bite and hang onto another dog for dear life in that way - i stand corrected if so, but was this the first time the dog had ever done that?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Don't bother explaining yourself hun!! Hawksport is obviously being argumentative and considering he's meant to be a mod it's disgusting! But then I've come to expect nothing less from the mods on this site!! 

I hope you and your boy is doing ok! I'd get you both checked out. I was in hospital for three days for an operation on my hand and was scheduled for at the very least a second one from a pet rat bite that got infected. I'm facing weeks of physio and dressing changes! I could also have had to have an op every 48 hours to clean it out but luckily the infection was gone mostly after the first one. It travelled up my arm too. I'm still on antibiotics and painkillers!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> I'd report the dog! Especially as its a pit x. They're illegal as it is!


so you`d condemn a dog to death just because it has a stupid owner ?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Don't bother explaining yourself hun!! Hawksport is obviously being argumentative and considering he's meant to be a mod it's disgusting! But then I've come to expect nothing less from the mods on this site!!


I think the MODs on this site do a damn fine job

And why shouldnt Hawksport be allowed his say just because he is a MOD ... im sure if he oversteps the line another MOD would have a word


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hawksport is obviously being argumentative and considering he's meant to be a mod it's disgusting! But then I've come to expect nothing less from the mods on this site!!


At the risk of getting lynched...

Mods work very hard, they really do. They never complain, never expect paying, they do it for free, they put up with abuse, ill mannered members, trolls, fake accounts, daily reports and all this while doing their daily real life job, taking care of their pets ect I really don't think they are a bad lot.

Its hard for any "member" to be completely on the fence all the time so why expect anything different from a mod? They are people too, not computers.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Don't bother explaining yourself hun!! Hawksport is obviously being argumentative and considering he's meant to be a mod it's disgusting! But then I've come to expect nothing less from the mods on this site!!
> 
> I hope you and your boy is doing ok! I'd get you both checked out. I was in hospital for three days for an operation on my hand and was scheduled for at the very least a second one from a pet rat bite that got infected. I'm facing weeks of physio and dressing changes! I could also have had to have an op every 48 hours to clean it out but luckily the infection was gone mostly after the first one. It travelled up my arm too. I'm still on antibiotics and painkillers!!


There's a report. Butoon if you don't like anything I say


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> Not if the bite was done through breaking up a fight... This wasn't intended and u have to kind of expect it if u get involved..


I was curious about this so asked a police friend about it who confirmed what I thought. If the dog bites you when attempting to split it up then it is an offence under section 3 of the DDA.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> I was curious about this so asked a police friend about it who confirmed what I thought. If the dog bites you when attempting to split it up then it is an offence under section 3 of the DDA.


just butting in here again , why was nothing done in my case then , the owner couldnt care less his dog went for my dog and bit my OH, even denie it when my OH arm was dripping with blood.

paperwork?


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I've done nothing the op hasn't done himself. Tthe only difference is the time frame between the event and what you call the kicking. I simply asked you what would be a suitable time to leave between the two. To which you didn't reply


Did you really expect me to give you a number ? Would you expect anyone to put a number on it ? Were you attempting to goad me in some way ? I'll admit I was a little agitated when I made the first post in this thread and that came over in my tone. If you show me a thread where the OP has treated you in such a way after your dog was attacked I'll shut up. Although two wrongs still don't make a right.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

alyssa_liss said:


> just butting in here again , why was nothing done in my case then , the owner couldnt care less his dog went for my dog and bit my OH, even denie it when my OH arm was dripping with blood.
> 
> paperwork?


Unless it happened on private property, I've no idea why.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They look like they are all puncture wounds, personally I would get Sammy and yourself antibiotic cover. Punctures from canines/incisor teeth usually go quite deep and the teeth are full of bacteria which because of the nature of the wound the bacteria is is deep down. The wounds need to drain and need systemic antibiotics.
Without them you may find they will start to granulate and heal sealing infection on then abcesses will like form. You may find too that your hand will swell and you will not be able to bend it.


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> U mean, the same way that Rivers has been 'exercising' his own estrous bitch?...
> off-leash, in a public park, when [so far as he can see] there aren't other dogs about?!


So basically you are saying that anyone with a bitch in season should not only not walk the bitch but also not walk any other dog you own? 
I find this a odd thing to be told. I always walk both of my akita's in season or not and would not think of doing any different.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

pinklady said:


> The person in the wrong here is the other owner,
> WHY was he walking an in-season bitch off lead?





> Originally Posted by *leashedForLife* -
> 
> _U mean, the same way that Rivers has been 'exercising' *his own estrous bitch*?...
> *off-leash, in a public park, when* [so far as he can see] *there aren't other dogs about?!*_





pinklady said:


> ...you are saying that anyone with a bitch in season should not only not walk the bitch,
> but also not walk any other dog [that s/he might] own?


no, i did not say that at all. 


pinklady said:


> I always walk both of my Akitas, in [estrus] or not, & would not think of doing any different.


do U walk them *off-leash*, whether in estrus or not? 
i'd bet that U don't - altho i could be wrong.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

pinklady said:


> So basically you are saying that anyone with a bitch in season should not only not walk the bitch but also not walk any other dog you own?
> I find this a odd thing to be told. I always walk both of my akita's in season or not and would not think of doing any different.


No one has said don't walk them at all.

I do not walk my bitches when in season, I have a large garden they can enjoy with me for company and mental stimulation.

I do walk my males while my bitches are in season however I pick area's and times of day that make it less likely for me to bump into many other dogs. I certainly keep my males on lead at all times because males who live with entire females can change drastically while they are in season.

I certainly would have my in season bitch on lead if I was walking her. But I don't walk my in season bitches as I know how much it drives entire dogs mad. I don't wish for my bitch to ruin someone elses walk with their dog.


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

I would never walk my in season bitch off lead although from your sarcasm you obviously assume differently. I love how "Mods" on here are jumping on this guys back. So much for you being the ones keeping the peace. Sammy did nothing wrong and didnt even retaliate when attacked. Why do you feel the need to verbally attack the guy when a thread of this nature would normally only get support from ALL members? The childish sarcasm is pointless and not helpful.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

nope local field , knew where the guy lived etc.. know its attacked other dogs ... hmm nevermind i make people well aware about them though and avoid him


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

pinklady said:


> I would never walk my in-season bitch off lead, altho from your sarcasm you obviously assume differently.


i did not assume any such thing - in fact, i deliberately presumed that U would NOT walk an estrous bitch 
off-leash.

i did, however, point out that Rivers has been walking his estrous bitch off-leash, & has posted to say so.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

pinklady said:


> I would never walk my in season bitch off lead although from your sarcasm you obviously assume differently. I love how "Mods" on here are jumping on this guys back. So much for you being the ones keeping the peace. Sammy did nothing wrong and didnt even retaliate when attacked. Why do you feel the need to verbally attack the guy when a thread of this nature would normally only get support from ALL members? The childish sarcasm is pointless and not helpful.


I think the point that is trying to be made is 5 Rivers also has an entire in season am bull dog who he has been walking off lead whilst in season.

I'm not getting involved just ironing out the wrinkles.

Hope Sammy feels better soon.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

pinklady said:


> I would never walk my in season bitch off lead although from your sarcasm you obviously assume differently. *I love how "Mods" on here are jumping on this guys back. *So much for you being the ones keeping the peace. Sammy did nothing wrong and didnt even retaliate when attacked. Why do you feel the need to verbally attack the guy when a thread of this nature would normally only get support from ALL members? The childish sarcasm is pointless and not helpful.


I beg your pardon?


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm keeping zipped and not getting involved in any disputes, however just want to say that I'm sorry to hear about the attack on Sammy...I do hope you both heal quickly physically and mentally, I know how scary a proper attack can be and it really is a horrible thing to experience.

I can understand you're angry and upset but please try not to let that take over your emotions....you really should be damn proud that your boy didn't retaliate.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I beg your pardon?


I have given nothing but advice and I gave nothing but advice and experience on these threads.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/217493-letting-people-into-house.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/217793-what-would-you-do-if-your-dog-attacked-another.html


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> The timing of this thread, coming mere days after another in which he argued quite forcefully that dogs
> engaged in a serious fight CAN BE made to separate, *without* serious injury, is unfortunate -
> but that's part of why he's getting the rough side of some tongues, or keyboards in this case.


Wrong. I said there must be other methods that kicking and punching a dog.



leashedForLife said:


> As to Rivers' having "the right hands", those hands are the very pair that were teasing his own dogs,
> provoking them to mouth, snap & bite his hands, & then praising them for it!, in his own video.
> 
> if his vet, the vet-tech, a neighbor, a friendly stranger, ARE MOUTHED IN THAT WAY, the consequences
> ...


I dont tease my dogs, i was playing with them. If you cant play bite with your dogs in fear of making them aggressive that it your business not mine. My dogs have not and will not bite anyones because of playing. The vet had his mouth in my dogs mouth less that a couple of hours ago and he did not maul the vet.



leashedForLife said:


> Precisely why i suggested to him that he desex his male Akita before the testosterone spike @ 9-Mos


Who are you to tell me to desex my dog? I have read what a number of members on here have said about castrating a young dog, and also having read up on the disadvantages i choose not to do so.



leashedForLife said:


> socialize his dog
> extensively & intensively, FOR HIS FIRST *TWO YEARS* with both humans & dogs, as well as
> other domestic species which he'd be likely to encounter: cats, horses, etc.


He has been socialised through puppy classes, friends, friends dogs, strangers children, friends children since he was a pup and still does.



leashedForLife said:


> instead, he lets his intact-M of a breed well-known for M:M aggro, to run off-leash in public areas,
> reeking of an estrous bitch --- whether Lucky's "there" in the flesh or not, she's virtually-present,
> as Sam's coat, & River's clothing, hair & person, will all stink of pheromones.
> 
> ...


Honestly are you hard of hearing (reading)?? Sam was on lead, fact. There is a witness who saw Sam next to my side on lead, fact.

Sam is not dog reactive, fact. So why would i have been carrying an umbrella on a bright day? Did i know before venturing out that when the park is quiet, an offlead, on heat ridge x pitt would come and try to kill my intact male? Maybe if i knew all that i would not even have taken him to the park today...but im not a fortune teller like what you appear to be.

Sam is rarely offlead, but the times he is the park is empty, as you can clearly see in my ever so informative videos which i make in the off occasion he goes offlead.

Can you see that my dogs are often offlead? Do you share the same park as me. The answer to that is no. So most of the waffle that you have written is assumptions...and you know what they say about people that assume...


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I have given nothing but advice and I gave nothing but advice and experience on these threads.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/217493-letting-people-into-house.html
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/217793-what-would-you-do-if-your-dog-attacked-another.html


I've tried catching up on this thread but gave up, Although I believe Pinklady is referring to Hawks and 5's ongoing feud, I read your comments and they seem to be helpful and friendly so doubt its aimed at you as well, could be wrong though.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

hawksport said:


> There's a report. Butoon if you don't like anything I say


What would be the point in reporting something a mod says? I'm pretty sure nothing would happen if someone did, you can have an opinion, btu being a mod you should be trying to stamp out the arguing and nasty comments people make to each other, not adding to it yourself.



momentofmadness said:


> I have given nothing but advice and I gave nothing but advice and experience on these threads.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/217493-letting-people-into-house.html
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/217793-what-would-you-do-if-your-dog-attacked-another.html


Just to clear this up, I think people talking about the 'mods' is referring to hawksport, as he is a mod and making comments that are pointless, I don't see why it had to be done over someones dog getting attacked :S


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> i did not assume any such thing - in fact, i deliberately presumed that U would NOT walk an estrous bitch
> off-leash.
> 
> i did, however, point out that Rivers has been walking his estrous bitch off-leash, & has posted to say so.


Sorry but, Lucky has been walked on lead since she started bleeding. Before that no, but since then yes. Again assumptions based on what? Past vids and posts? I should probably start time/date stamping my videos to stop you from assuming..but then again..why should i?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry but walking a bitch in season on lead or not in season to me will cause male dogs to go crazy. When my girls come in season they don't go for walks. Just my opinion


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> ...5 Rivers also has an entire, in-season American Bulldog [bitch], whom he's been walking off-lead whilst in season.
> 
> I'm not getting involved, just ironing out the wrinkles.


thanks, yes :yesnod: that was precisely my point. We can't condemn other folks for things we do ourselves.

from another thread - *EDIT: dated jan. 29*


5rivers79 said:


> ...I changed their walking routine a couple days ago, Sammy goes out first & then Lucky goes out,
> after i've brought him back home. I take her off-lead so she can have a poo & then i put her back on lead
> & i cycle with her.
> 
> *Only if there are no dogs in the park do i let her off-lead*, but if i do spot one she's back on lead.


considering that the average dog can hit 35-mph & humans have p*ss-poor vision in dim light, 
relying upon 'seeing' other dogs to decide if it's "safe" is taking an awful chance.

PLUS, Lucky is an experienced matron - 
she'll take off to meet male-dogs, & she actively advertises her estrus state with every drop of urine 
or bit of stool; even her tracks will smell enticing. 


5rivers79 said:


> I use a baby gate if they're awake; she's crated at night or if i gotta go out; & if they are sleeping,
> then i let them in the same room as long as i am there.
> 
> They rarely sit next to each other, the off occasion when they do is when i take a pic to put up on here
> but its not very often as Sammy likes to stretch out.


as U can see, Rivers takes many-more chances than the average dog-owner of intact opp-sexes would, 
IMO & IME - most folks opt to have them *in separate rooms*, & a number of breeders posted 
to say that their bitches are *invisible* to their male-dogs when in estrus; they literally aren't allowed 
to see the Fs in the garden from a window, or see the F pass by the room where the male is sequestered. 


5rivers79 said:


> If he did decide to go for her[,] i would know and stop him. When he starts getting interested in her
> then i will totally separate them but at the moment he just on the off occasion gives her ears
> [or] back-end a lick, or where she has been sitting


this is much looser management than any breeder of my acquaintance over the years, has ever used.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> sorry but walking a bitch in season on lead or not in season to me will cause male dogs to go crazy. When my girls come in season they don't go for walks.


Not in the case of this thread. Sammy is a male dog being walked on lead.... who was attacked by an off lead out of control in season bitch. Only one person at fault in this scenario.

What 5Rivers chooses to do with his other dog (who wasn't present at the time of the attack) is totally irrelevant to this thread.

From what I can tell Sammy is a well mannered, well behaved dog who is walked on lead most of the time as he was when he was set upon by this other dog.

Sorry to get involved in all this tit for tat but reading the same comments over and over again when they're not even relevant to the thread is getting quite tiresome.

Sorry to have quoted you DKD, this is not a personal attack on you as I'm referring to many comments in this thread, it's just yours highlights my point


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Awwwww this is a shame, a dog is attacked and hurt, the owner posts as he is upset, and it turns into another slang match. 

It's a shame for anyone having to watch the dog they love get hurt through no fault of its own. I think we need to remember that and forget other stuff said on other posts, and digressing to other things. Sammy was hurt rivers is upset and angry, kind words and sympathy is what should be posted. 

In my opinion anyhoo :blush:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but, Lucky has been walked on lead since she started bleeding. Before that no, but since then yes. Again assumptions based on what? Past vids and posts? I should probably start time/date stamping my videos to stop you from assuming..but then again..why should i?


Black and white. In this case the bolded..



5rivers79 said:


> Thanks for that, where did you get the miki knickers from?
> 
> (*Although nothing to do with this thread:*Iv changed their walking routine a couple days ago, Sammy goes out first and then Lucky goes out after iv brought him back home. *I take her offlead so she can have a poo and then i put her back on lead and i cycle with her. * Only if there are no dogs in the park do i let her offlead but if i do spot one shes back on lead.
> 
> ...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Sorry to have quoted you DKD, this is not a personal attack on you as I'm referring to many comments in this thread, it's just yours highlights my point


I totally understand and what i said what just my opinion, I am sorry Sammy got attacked but some of the ops comments have shocked me somewhat but thats just my opinion I dont wish to create an argument


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> sorry, but walking a bitch in-season, on lead or not, [during her] season, [IMO] will cause male dogs to go crazy.
> When my girls come in season they don't go for walks. Just my opinion.


several other folks, breeders & pet-owners both, have said the same thing:

in-estrus bitches go into their home gardens, & practically nowhere else - 
unless she must, as for instance if she has to be seen by a vet, etc.

i DID walk my dog during her heats, but i also exercised her inside a fenced tennis-court, 
& she wore britches on walks; she DID NOT void anywhere away from home, neither urine nor stool, 
as we'd long made a habit of potty before any walk, not 'during'. Walks are for exercise & exploring; 
potty-trips are for emptying bladder & bowels. 

a walk makes an excellent real-life reward for a prompt, on-cue void.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> thanks, yes :yesnod: that was precisely my point. We can't condemn other folks for things we do ourselves.
> 
> from another *UNRELATED* thread -
> 
> ...


That is why i stopped taking her offlead once the bleeding stage began. She has not once ran away from me during that stage.



leashedForLife said:


> PLUS, Lucky is an experienced matron -
> she'll take off to meet male-dogs, & she actively advertises her estrus state with every drop of urine
> or bit of stool; even her tracks will smell enticing.


*rinse and repeat:* That is why i stopped taking her offlead once the bleeding stage began. She has not once ran away from me during that stage.

I will walk her as she needs exercise. My garden is too small and i live in the middle of a city. So she will remain walking in the park.



leashedForLife said:


> as U can see, Rivers takes many-more chances than the average dog-owner of intact opp-sexes would,
> IMO & IME - most folks opt to have them *in separate rooms*


Photos i have posted on here indicate that the crate is in the hallway, Sam stays with my family and me in the living room. Again the photos that have been posted on here indicate that after the crate is a baby gate, after the baby gate there is a solid wood door. I cannot separate them any more as i do not have the means. No Sam or Lucky cannot go and live at a different house either.

What any of that has to do with Sam being attacked is beyond me.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Sammy is a male dog being walked on lead... who was attacked by an off lead, OOC, in-season bitch.
> Only one person at fault in this scenario.
> 
> What 5Rivers chooses to do with his other dog (who wasn't present at the time...) is totally irrelevant to this thread.


several of us posted to explain that Sam's own behavior may be different than his usual, toward other dogs, 
DUE TO Lucky being in estrus;

plus, unavoidably Sam will reek of estrous pheromones, Which Will Affect the behavior of other dogs, 
*& particularly other estrous females.* That Lucky wasn't present in the flesh, doesn't mean her current 
'interesting state' didn't have strong relevance to this event.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi 5Rivers79
I think you should be very proud of Sam for not reacting when he was attacked. Surely that alone is testament to his upbringing? 
I am so sorry for you and Sammy - must have been really frightening.
Take no notice of anyone moaning on here - the important thing is that you are both home safe now and that you have been treated for your wounds (did you get a tetanus shot or were you still covered from one you already had?)
I hope you will both feel a lot calmer tomorrow and that your next walk is less scary for you both. Fingers crossed it won't have affected Sammy badly - he looks gorgeous by the way.
Take care of yourself and your lovely dogs and hoping for a better day for you all tomorrow.
Hugs.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> That is why i stopped taking her offlead once the bleeding stage began. She has not once ran away from me during that stage.
> 
> *rinse and repeat:* That is why i stopped taking her offlead once the bleeding stage began. She has not once ran away from me during that stage.
> 
> ...


Irl explain re the scent.. and this does happen..

Bitches who are in season will fight for the mating.. we have to remember these are dogs.. I know we think we program them to be loving pets.. But they are still dogs.. Now you and Sammy I stated previously will reak of In season Bitch.. and this is maybe why Sammy was attacked.. Obviously this is no reason to let this incident slide..
But please remember that it does happen.. also Bitches are more likely to fight till the death.. 

Also so you know.. a dog can track an in season bitch from a couple of miles away.. and if a dog wants your bitch a dog will scale your fence or what ever they have to to mate with your bitch also sometimes Bitches are as enthusiastic.. I learnt the hard way.. dont let your in season bitch out in the garden without escorting as it is amazing what can pop over the wall.. OOO and that is not to mention that dog can sit outside your house all night and howl and scream.. :yikes: and the warden can pick up owners collect and then it turn up again two days later...

When people are offering advice.. many are offering from experience not from hear say or what they have read.. Its always good to remember this as there is a day we all need help and advice.. x


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Black and white. In this case the bolded..


Black and white..here we go again..

Thread started on the 28/01/2012, the date Lucky began leaving blood spots.



5rivers79 said:


> (*Although nothing to do with this thread:*Iv changed their walking routine a couple days ago, Sammy goes out first and then Lucky goes out after iv brought him back home. *I take her offlead so she can have a poo and then i put her back on lead and i cycle with her. Only if there are no dogs in the park do i let her offlead but if i do spot one shes back on lead.*


Note the language, its past tense..it does not state what i intend to do in future. I have not taken her offlead since she began bleeding as even with excellent recall at all times before that i did not want to risk her running off to any strange dogs.

I dont want to say this as its a public forum so you are free to write what you want..but please do not infest my threads with unrelated posts. If you are trying to agitate me, it will not work.

If you are letting it become an argumentative thread then do your jobs and moderate it, or are you letting the unrelated comments carry on because you want to lock the thread completely when someone says something a step too far?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Black and white..here we go again..
> 
> Thread started on the 28/01/2012, the date Lucky began leaving blood spots.
> 
> ...


Im not trying to infest your threads.. Merely point out what you have said.. and that is what people see.. I have also offered advice on this thread.. And even after the post you are talking about have again explained what can happen with dogs and bitches and the scent..


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

diablo said:


> so you`d condemn a dog to death just because it has a stupid owner ?


No I would condem a dog because it viciously attacked another dog and seeing as its a pit x it's already a dangerous and illegal dog!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> No I would condem a dog because it viciously attacked another dog and *seeing as its a pit x* it's already a dangerous and illegal dog!


*hear say*..


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Is the op being blamed for taking her dog out while in season?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Irl explain re the scent.. and this does happen..
> 
> Bitches who are in season will fight for the mating.. we have to remember these are dogs.. I know we think we program them to be loving pets.. But they are still dogs.. Now you and Sammy I stated previously will reak of In season Bitch.. and this is maybe why Sammy was attacked.. Obviously this is no reason to let this incident slide..
> But please remember that it does happen.. also Bitches are more likely to fight till the death..
> ...


I take advice from here and apply it to the resources i have and what i am able to do.

Yes i realise now how Sam and i must have Luckys scent on us but that does not stop the fact that an in season aggressive dog was offlead.

Lucky lives in the house so is never in the garden on her own, there is no point anyway as the garden is too small for her to exercise. YHou have seen my garden in the video where i am training Sam to take chunks out of my hand...

When i do take her for a walk she is on a lead at all times.

I shall remain vigilant however if a dog turns up outside my house so thanks for that bit of advice.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> At the risk of getting lynched...
> 
> Mods work very hard, they really do. They never complain, never expect paying, they do it for free, they put up with abuse, ill mannered members, trolls, fake accounts, daily reports and all this while doing their daily real life job, taking care of their pets ect I really don't think they are a bad lot.
> 
> Its hard for any "member" to be completely on the fence all the time so why expect anything different from a mod? They are people too, not computers.


They're not forced to do it! And why would they expect to be paid? It's a free forum!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> I take advice from here and apply it to the resources i have and what i am able to do.
> 
> Yes i realise now how Sam and i must have Luckys scent on us but that does not stop the fact that an in season aggressive dog was offlead.
> 
> ...


The thing is.. That bitch may never in her life have attacked another dog.. But add all of the hormones that are wafting about.. and you could have a psycho on your hands..

Erm Im sure you have heard of PMT??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Is the op being blamed for taking her dog out while in season?


OP is Male..

and its each to their own re walking with an in season bitch.. But as you know everyone has an opinion..


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> No I would condem a dog because it viciously attacked another dog and seeing as its a pit x it's already a dangerous and illegal dog!


Ridge X Pitts are not illegal. I dont blame the dog, its not because of its breed that this happened. The only thing i can blame the breed for is its ability to bite and hold..and hold on no matter what.

The person i do blame is the owner..the dog is apparently aggressive to which he admitted as it was a few feet from Sam. I stood in the way but she got past me and i had nothing on me to block her attack..

Why would you take a dog aggressive dog offlead without a muzzle?

He was clearly panicked...so i dont know but i dont blame him either...people are not educated on how to keep and socialise their dogs. Every random person has a dog..breeds they dont know how to exercise physically and mentally. The guy also seemed quite shook up so took it out on his dog after i left by hitting it...or maybe he has trained a fighting dog..i again dont know but he was too panicked to be a dog fighter.

Zero education is the problem imo


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> They're not forced to do it! And why would they expect to be paid? It's a free forum!


Excuse me i do not expect to get paid I offer up my free time.. By far I am not an expert in any field..

Now I offer my free time along with the other mods on here.. We are volunteers.. who were selected..

Now in the time Im here modding we prevent spammers go through many many starts of threads that haven't even been aired yet we read and authorise... Authorised lots and lots of posts and then go through all the visitor messages that have come up.. Now if Im on my own it can take a couple of hours to get through that lot.. also replying to regular Pm's from members and answering questions finding info for people And keeping an eye on some threads.. 
I dont moan but you have been insulting a couple of times tonight.. Please remember we are mods but also members ANd members can have an opinion.. please also remember I have pets to so will share my experiences and ask for advice where needed.. .
Now 5Rivers79 Im sorry to have hi jacked there for a minute but felt that it needed pointing out.. That we are not always here to keep an eye on every post.. because we could be in another part of the forum.. 
Thanks you.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> he just on the off occasion gives her ears
> [or] back-end a lick, or where she has been sitting


And you are allowing them to be together to do this 

I'm sorry to hear about the attack, and hope Sam recovers without any effects, but PLEASE be responsible while your girl is in season and keep these dogs apart at all times. What day season is your girl on? 
You seem to be playing a dangerous game with misguided confidence.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> They're not forced to do it! And why would they expect to be paid? It's a free forum!


So shouldnt you be more grateful that they do do it then


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> And you are allowing them to be together to do this
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the attack, and hope Sam recovers without any effects, but PLEASE be responsible while your girl is in season and keep these dogs apart at all times. What day season is your girl on?
> You seem to be playing a dangerous game with misguided confidence.


Once again, read the date that comment was made.

11th day from when the bleeding started.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Mese said:


> So shouldnt you be more grateful that they do do it then


No not really. It's no skin off my nose whether they're or not. In fact in some cases it would be better without them with some times with some of the decisions they make!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Once again, read the date that comment was made.
> 
> 11th day from when the bleeding started.


Is she running clear now?

If so 
Vital stages now.. You must try not let them get near each other.,. You must understand Sam will possibly get very agitated and upset.. He may also drop weight quickly with the stress..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> No not really. It's no skin off my nose whether they're or not. In fact in some cases it would be better without them with some times with some of the decisions they make!


If you have a problem.. Please do not hesitate to use the report button.. I assure you all reports are dealt with.. little red triangle at the corner of the post that gives you concern..

Thank you


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Ridge X Pitts are not illegal. I dont blame the dog, its not because of its breed that this happened. The only thing i can blame the breed for is its ability to bite and hold..and hold on no matter what.
> 
> The person i do blame is the owner..the dog is apparently aggressive to which he admitted as it was a few feet from Sam. I stood in the way but she got past me and i had nothing on me to block her attack..
> 
> ...


Pit bulls and pit x's are illegal. And it's no wonder from the behaviour of it!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Is she running clear now?
> 
> If so
> Vital stages now.. You must try not let them get near each other.,. You must understand Sam will possibly get very agitated and upset.. He may also drop weight quickly with the stress..


Nope, still blood at the moment.

Anyway, the vet has prescribed antibiotics and Rimadyl...not sure but i read somewhere that Rimadyl isnt very safe...should i give it to him or not?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Nope, still blood at the moment.


In the interest.. Of keeping him sane.. and you with all of your fingers.. about now I would make sure they don't interact.. 
When she is at that vital point.. she will shove her backside in his face lift her tail and back end like a first class hussie.. And you will be powerless to get her off.. Thats if she is not a lunatic during a mating.. and some dogs are..


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pit bulls and pit x's are illegal. And it's no wonder from the behaviour of it!


Sorry but i dont agree. Sam has been attacked by a Boxer, Cocker Spaniel, a neutered GSD and nipped by a Westie..should they be made illegal too?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pit bulls and pit x's are illegal. And it's no wonder from the behaviour of it!


Its comments like that, that give a dog a bad name a dog isnt born bad 
Its the person on the other end of a lead


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Ridge X Pitts are not illegal.


They are - I suggest you read the DDA.



> Once again, read the date that comment was made.
> 
> 11th day from when the bleeding started


Then from what you say it is quite likely that she is ovulating and ready for mating. I hope they are separated at all times (although I'm guessing not if he is licking her ears and vulva )

I haven't read the other thread, but gather from some of the previous posts that you thought a dogs could be separated from an attack without injury. Today, sadly for Sam, you have learnt that that isn't the case.

Please, for the sake of your poor bitch (and Sam), do not have the same misguided confidence in your belief that you will be able to control them while together to prevent them mating. I realise you love and care for your dogs, but I cannot understand that you cannot accept the well meaning advice and think that somehow, the knowledge and experience of others regarding dogs doesn't apply to you and yours.


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pit bulls and pit x's are illegal. And it's no wonder from the behaviour of it!


I'm trying to convince myself your not stupid enough to believe an entire breed is aggressive, you do mean the ALLEGED Pitt x involved in THIS attack and not all Pitts/Pitt X's, don't you?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Nope, still blood at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, the vet has prescribed antibiotics and Rimadyl...not sure but i read somewhere that Rimadyl isnt very safe...should i give it to him or not?


I dont know about Im a tad confused. Rimadyl Tablets For Dogs - Buy Online at www.petprescription.co.uk .

But the vet you would have thought nowing she had not been done and you would have thought the vet would have suggested chemically castrating Sammie


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> Did you really expect me to give you a number ? Would you expect anyone to put a number on it ? Were you attempting to goad me in some way ? I'll admit I was a little agitated when I made the first post in this thread and that came over in my tone. If you show me a thread where the OP has treated you in such a way after your dog was attacked I'll shut up. Although two wrongs still don't make a right.


It wasn't me he did it to it was someone else and also bought her parenting skills into it. My whole point is that stopping two dogs fighting safely isn't quite as easy as he was so sure it was only a few says ago. Anything else is purely what people have read into it


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> In the interest.. Of keeping him sane.. and you with all of your fingers.. about now I would make sure they don't interact..
> When she is at that vital point.. she will shove her backside in his face lift her tail and back end like a first class hussie.. And you will be powerless to get her off.. Thats if she is not a lunatic during a mating.. and some dogs are..


They are as separate as i can possibly keep them. Different rooms, gates, crate, stopped from going past each other to go to the garden even if family is there to hold the other. This has been the case since she started bleeding.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> They are as separate as i can possibly keep them. Different rooms, gates, crate, stopped from going past each other to go to the garden even if family is there to hold the other. This has been the case since she started bleeding.


You realise now people aren't here to take a pop ..But want the best for your dogs and hope you do not get hurt in the mean time.. But unfortunately some time in panic we do things out of character for our selves..


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by momentofmadness
> Is she running clear now?
> 
> If so
> ...


Please don't be guided by the colour of the discharge. I have a bitch that bleeds throughout her season, before, during and after ovulation. Bitches aren't all text book (in fact few are).


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> Please don't be guided by the colour of the discharge. I have a bitch that bleeds throughout her season, before, during and after ovulation. Bitches aren't all text book (in fact few are).


Maizie before she was done.. came in early and silent.. :yikes:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> They are as separate as i can possibly keep them. Different rooms, gates, crate, stopped from going past each other to go to the garden even if family is there to hold the other. This has been the case since she started bleeding.


That's good, but it rather contradicts what you said about him licking her ears and vulva - how is he allowed to do this.

Just to add to, being allowed to do this can lead to a dog's temperament around bitches being damaged. I'm not referring to aggression, but they can become a nuisance to bitches (even when not in season) if they have been allowed to bother inseason bitches, particularly in adolescence. I'm not saying he will, but it's not uncommon.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> You realise now people aren't here to take a pop ..But want the best for your dogs and hope you do not get hurt in the mean time.. But unfortunately some time in panic we do things out of character for our selves..


No, some people give great advice, which i have taken on..

But others take the p***. Things dont need to be repeated over and over and over again. They are basically not giving advice but TELLING me what to do and then when eventually the same old crap gets repeated for the umpteenth time and i say go stuff yourself to these people, they get in a strop and say im irresponsible? Sorry but thats immature.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> No, some people give great advice, which i have taken on..
> 
> But others take the p***. Things dont need to be repeated over and over and over again. They are basically not giving advice but TELLING me what to do and then when eventually the same old crap gets repeated for the umpteenth time and i say go stuff yourself to these people, they get in a strop and say im irresponsible? Sorry but thats immature.


Everyone than reads a thread will read it in a different light.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have some questions now.. 

If you were on your own.. what do you reckon the chances are of you splitting the fight up.. with just the nips you got?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pit bulls and pit x's are illegal. And it's no wonder from the behaviour of it!





rocco33 said:


> They are - I suggest you read the DDA


Pitbull crosses aren't illegal. Like the second quote says, "I suggest you read the DDA", if you do you will find no mention of crosses.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> No I would condem a dog because it viciously attacked another dog and seeing as its a pit x it's already a dangerous and illegal dog!


oh my word are you really that blinkered ? 
just because a dog viciously attacked another dog , does not mean that dog will then go on to attack people , human aggression and dog on dog aggression don`t go hand in hand , it certainly doesn`t mean that a dog is aggressive towards people or ever likely to be. if you knew anything at all about pits you`d know this.
just because a dog viciously attacked a dog shouldn`t mean the aggressive dog , should have it`s life ended due to an irresponsible owner , you cannot blame the dog , just blame the idiot at the other end of the lead.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> It wasn't me he did it to it was someone else and also bought her parenting skills into it. My whole point is that stopping two dogs fighting safely isn't quite as easy as he was so sure it was only a few says ago. Anything else is purely what people have read into it


Sorry but i stand by not kicking and punching a dog to stop an attack. It was done today by the other owner and it did not work.

But to make you happy il take your advice next time it happens and beat the life out of any dog that even tries to snarl at my Sam.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I have never seen a thread with so many threads on it!

All I want to say Rivers is that I hope that you and Sammy make a full recovery and your boy's superb temperament is not affected by these horrible events. I also think that you did really well to walk away afterwards and not retaliate towards the owner. I know a lot of people who would have. << hugs >>


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Honey Bee said:


> I have never seen a thread with so many threads on it!
> 
> All I want to say Rivers is that I hope that you and Sammy make a full recovery and your boy's superb temperament is not affected by these horrible events. I also think that you did really well to walk away afterwards and not retaliate towards the owner. I know a lot of people who would have. << hugs >>


I think anyone who went back to retaliate would be blumin real stupid.. And I personally dont know anyone who would of.. we like to thinkit ... But doing and thinking are very different..

If you did.. It be like feeding your dog to theirs.. again.. :nono:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> I have never seen a thread with so many threads on it!
> 
> All I want to say Rivers is that I hope that you and Sammy make a full recovery and your boy's superb temperament is not affected by these horrible events. I also think that you did really well to walk away afterwards and not retaliate towards the owner. I know a lot of people who would have. << hugs >>


I didnt get a chance to talk to him after the incident as i just wanted to get Sam away...i will be presenting the vet bills to him if i come across him in future.


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry, I got swept up and forgot to wish You & Sammy a happy and fast recovery, You should be very proud he didn't react.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but i stand by not kicking and punching a dog to stop an attack. It was done today by the other owner and it did not work.
> 
> But to make you happy il take your advice next time it happens and beat the life out of any dog that even tries to snarl at my Sam.


Would you like to show where I advised that or did you just make that up?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

PaulRyan said:


> Sorry, I got swept up and forgot to wish You & Sammy a happy and fast recovery, You should be very proud he didn't react.


I am proud of him, he is a saint!

Do any of you guys know any kind of dog deterrent that works and is legal to use? Iv got a dumbell but its a little too big! lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> I am proud of him, he is a saint!
> 
> Do any of you guys know any kind of dog deterrent that works and is legal to use? Iv got a dumbell but its a little too big! lol


Told you but you didn't listen/read :hand:

Try taking a Pet corrector with you

or if all else fails

a Fire hyrdrant works good


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> I am proud of him, he is a saint!
> 
> Do any of you guys know any kind of dog deterrent that works and is legal to use? Iv got a dumbell but its a little too big! lol


I doubt there is a proven deterrent.. If Sammy was neutered it may help/may not.. Cause you dont know what hormones he is throwing off..

Why dont you have him chemically castrated and see how he goes..


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I doubt there is a proven deterrent.. If Sammy was neutered it may help/may not.. Cause you dont know what hormones he is throwing off..
> 
> Why dont you have him chemically castrated and see how he goes..


Nah, im not castrating him. I dont see the point of doing so on the off chance that his hormones are setting other dogs off. Why should he lose his balls cos other owners cant be responsible for their dogs?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

PaulRyan said:


> I'm trying to convince myself your not stupid enough to believe an entire breed is aggressive, you do mean the ALLEGED Pitt x involved in THIS attack and not all Pitts/Pitt X's, don't you?


Pits are band for a reason. I wouldn't trust a dog that is on the dangerous dog act register. They don't destroy them because they like to. But unfortunately by the time authorities get involved its usually to late. If authorities can prove that a dog is half pit they can destroy it. If it had attacked my dog I would do everything I could to get that dog destroyed!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Nah, im not castrating him. Not till he is fully mature anyway.


No chemically castrate.. its not the same.. doesn't last long It also would have helped with you and lucky.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pits are band for a reason. I wouldn't trust a dog that is on the dangerous dog act register. They don't destroy them because they like to. But unfortunately by the time authorities get involved its usually to late. If authorities can prove that a dog is half pit they can destroy it. If it had attacked my dog I would do everything I could to get that dog destroyed!!


There are people out there that wanted GSD Rotties Staffs AMB and many other breeds.. *BANNED*

*Ban the deed not breed!!!!!!!*


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pits are band for a reason. I wouldn't trust a dog that is on the dangerous dog act register. They don't destroy them because they like to. But unfortunately by the time authorities get involved its usually to late. If authorities can prove that a dog is half pit they can destroy it. If it had attacked my dog I would do everything I could to get that dog destroyed!!


: one of the stupidest things i've seen in this thread.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

When all is said and done, I just hope Sammy gets a look-in and a well-deserved cuddle tonight. Well done boy x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You seem to have missed my post so I'll ask again



5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but i stand by not kicking and punching a dog to stop an attack. It was done today by the other owner and it did not work.
> 
> But to make you happy il take your advice next time it happens and beat the life out of any dog that even tries to snarl at my Sam.





hawksport said:


> Would you like to show where I advised that or did you just make that up?


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pits are band for a reason. I wouldn't trust a dog that is on the dangerous dog act register. They don't destroy them because they like to. But unfortunately by the time authorities get involved its usually to late. If authorities can prove that a dog is half pit they can destroy it. If it had attacked my dog I would do everything I could to get that dog destroyed!!


I don't think we're going to agree but just because some people have placed them on a list doesn't mean that the entire breed is aggressive, some day a few more breeds will be on that list that doesn't make them an aggressive breed. 
SBT for instance loving, caring, joyful breed but are at risk of "The List".


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pits are band for a reason. I wouldn't trust a dog that is on the dangerous dog act register. They don't destroy them because they like to. But unfortunately by the time authorities get involved its usually to late. If authorities can prove that a dog is half pit they can destroy it. If it had attacked my dog I would do everything I could to get that dog destroyed!!


Dumbest thing posted on this thread.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope Sammy is okay....Females in heat are bit##es, even my Collie she can't be left alone with my other females when I'm out cause her temperment changes, she also bleeds the whole time no big colour change at all only very slight....I rarely walk any of my dogs when 1 is in heat I attract everything males, females adults puppies....The only good thing is one usually brings in the other 2 so its done and over with and my entire male is a mess cause he can smell them all he also becomes far more protective during this time and only shows it in his stance....

Glad you got antibiotics for him in the 80's my rather big Sheltie was attacked in my yard (I was in the hospital) unknown to me. He saved my children by jumping the fence and having the aggressive dog follow him. 2 weeks later when I was grooming him I noticed something between the shoulder blades the puncture wound had got infected took him to the vet there was little that could be done. I knew which dog it was from the description from the sitter who didn't tell me cause there were no visible marks on my dog...The other dog had had 3 warnings already and bit a person the following week this fight cost the lives of both dogs in the end...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

PaulRyan said:


> I don't think we're going to agree but just because some people have placed them on a list doesn't mean that the entire breed is aggressive, some day a few more breeds will be on that list that doesn't make them an aggressive breed.
> SBT for instance loving, caring, joyful breed but are at risk of "The List".





Snoringbear said:


> Dumbest thing posted on this thread.





momentofmadness said:


> There are people out there that wanted GSD Rotties Staffs AMB and many other breeds.. *BANNED*
> 
> *Ban the deed not breed!!!!!!!*





SpringerHusky said:


> : one of the stupidest things i've seen in this thread.


^ what they said.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

hawksport said:


> It wasn't me he did it to it was someone else and also bought her parenting skills into it. My whole point is that stopping two dogs fighting safely isn't quite as easy as he was so sure it was only a few says ago. Anything else is purely what people have read into it


Yes I see. This makes it all better. So you're acting on somebody else's behalf and you quite literally cannot stop telling the guy who's dog has just been attacked how wrong he was. Wonderful. Do I need to read anything more into it or is that enough ? I give up.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pits are band for a reason. I wouldn't trust a dog that is on the dangerous dog act register. They don't destroy them because they like to. But unfortunately by the time authorities get involved its usually to late. If authorities can prove that a dog is half pit they can destroy it. If it had attacked my dog I would do everything I could to get that dog destroyed!!


you do realise that people are so dumb as to mistake staffs for pits and pits x's, storm someones house, take the dog in front of screaming children and have it PTS. for what reason? just for how they look. how narrow minded can someone be for condemning an entire breed all because of some other morons decisions to have them banned.

some people actually shock me.

if a dog attacked yours you would anything to have it destroyed. im sickened. mine have been attacked and i wouldn't wish the other dog regardless of breed death.

and so you know when people claim there dog is pit/ pit x chances are they have no idea what a pit looks like. there usually am bull crosses, staff crosses.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> Yes I see. This makes it all better. So you're acting on somebody else's behalf and you quite literally cannot stop telling the guy who's dog has just been attacked how wrong he was. Wonderful. Do I need to read anything more into it or is that enough ? I give up.


I told him once, other people, one of them being you keep bringing it back up


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

5rivers79 said:


> My dog has been attacked, and im fuming! Why the hell should i let idiots with their aggressive offlead dogs torment my dog when my dog is probably THE most friendly dog iv ever come across? Its not the first time its happened and its probably not going to be the last.


When Buster was attacked during his bronze test by a dog known to be aggressive I was angry. I was very angry. Buster is the most gentle, lovable dog I've ever met. He wouldn't dare hurt another dog, in fact he couldn't hurt a fly. My ex-husband called Buster a poof and a wimp and treated him so badly in an attempt to 'man him up'

If I encouraged Buster to be aggressive it wouldn't make the slightest difference. Whilst Buster has me to protect him I am happy to accept that on occassions he may come across aggressive dogs. If the need arises for me to protect Buster i will do what I have to. I could never ever turn him into an aggressive dog. Its not in his nature and it would make him unhappy. accept that you have done a good job with Sammy and work on socialising him with friendly dogs rather than trying to turn him into an aggressive dog... thats the bigggest mistake you could make.

If you turned him aggressive could Sammy differentiate between those times its OK to be aggressive and those times its not acceptable? what next doggy self defence classes


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but i stand by not kicking and punching a dog to stop an attack. It was done today by the other owner and it did not work.
> 
> But to make you happy il take your advice next time it happens and beat the life out of any dog that even tries to snarl at my Sam.


I'll ask a third time. Can you show me where I advised that or is it just a lie


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I'll ask a third time. Can you show me where I advised that or is it just a lie


I have no intention of trawling past threads at this time of hour on a thread that is not related to your silly, pathetic and immature question.

Iv been told by other mods and admin to ignore people i have a problem with and im sure you know about this..so why do you always turn up in my threads? Do you want a reaction from me? Are you attempting to make me say something that will get me banned? Its not gonna happen so you can try pushing all the buttons that you want..cos mate the thin ice im meant to be skating on just isnt thin enough for me to go through.

Oh i do have one question for you..can i block/ignore a moderator?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't believe so......Okay lets all get back on track whether we agree or not on things in the past this is the topic today...


Sammy on lead attacked by dog off lead was an in season female......The owner of the female needs a lesson from the dog warden on care of a in season girl....


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Uh oh. :::


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> I have no intention of trawling past threads at this time of hour on a thread that is not related to your silly, pathetic and immature question.
> 
> Iv been told by other mods and admin to ignore people i have a problem with and im sure you know about this..so why do you always turn up in my threads? Do you want a reaction from me? Are you attempting to make me say something that will get me banned? Its not gonna happen so you can try pushing all the buttons that you want..cos mate the thin ice im meant to be skating on just isnt thin enough for me to go through.
> 
> Oh i do have one question for you..can i block/ignore a moderator?


The only reaction I want off you is an answer to the slanderous lie that you have just told about me which I'm sure you know is against forum rules


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pits are band for a reason. I wouldn't trust a dog that is on the dangerous dog act register. They don't destroy them because they like to. But unfortunately by the time authorities get involved its usually to late. If authorities can prove that a dog is half pit they can destroy it. If it had attacked my dog I would do everything I could to get that dog destroyed!!




The point is if we don't fight the absurd laws we have now its only a matter of time before they add more breeds to the list. What would you do if your breed was added to the DDA? suppose it would different then.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> *They're not forced to do it!* And why would they expect to be paid? It's a free forum!





WelshYorkieLover said:


> No not really. It's no skin off my nose whether they're or not. In fact in some cases it would be better without them with some times with some of the decisions they make!


and if i am right in thinking you are not forced to post here... if you don't like the mods or the way the forum is run no one is forcing you to keep posting 

Its a free forum both in monetary terms and with opinions. I believe the mods have as much right to voice their opinions as we do. And if a mod is being accused of something that is clearly unfair or wrong they have a right to fight there corner as much as we all do.

I do however agree that the timing of this event was very unfortunate. I just hope Sammy is OK and that he continues to be such a confident, well trained boy


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> No not really. It's no skin off my nose whether they're or not. In fact in some cases it would be better without them with some times with some of the decisions they make!


This is easy to say when your not behind the scenes doing the modding....We are also allowed to post as regular members in case you did not know


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm off to bed. Good night Sammy, judging by this thread - I guess you'll be on your on your own tonight. Heal well x


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pits are band for a reason. I wouldn't trust a dog that is on the dangerous dog act register. They don't destroy them because they like to. But unfortunately by the time authorities get involved its usually to late. If authorities can prove that a dog is half pit they can destroy it. If it had attacked my dog I would do everything I could to get that dog destroyed!!


What breed do you have ?
What would you do if suddenly they were put on the dangerous dog list ?
would you run to the nearest vets to get your dog put down , after all , its now a vicious ravening beast and cant be trusted

Now do you see how pathetic your argument is

Its not the Pitts fault they are on that stupid list (or any other breed that is on it) but the idiots who own them purely so they can look tough


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Pits are band for a reason. I wouldn't trust a dog that is on the dangerous dog act register. They don't destroy them because they like to. But unfortunately by the time authorities get involved its usually to late. If authorities can prove that a dog is half pit they can destroy it. If it had attacked my dog I would do everything I could to get that dog destroyed!!


if you`d done your homework , you`d understand why pits were banned , if you`d done your homework you`d realise that the banning of them has not made one bit of difference , the banning of pits and other breeds named under the dda is a useless piece of legislation that was rushed through in spate of dog attacks on children , it was something that wasn`t carefully thought through and has changed nothing in all these years. people still own pits and can obtain them , some of which are owned responsibly and passed off as crossbreeds , some dogs aren`t so fortunate and you have people willing to do all sorts of things that guarantee the suffering of these poor dogs , wheres the legislation that protects them from idiots and morons ? none. if the authorities stormed into anyones house where they suspect a pit is present , it don`t always work out the way you say , many responsible people are ALLOWED by law to keep their pets BUT they have to go to court to prove they are responsible people , many do and go onto win their dogs back. if a dog had attacked your dog and you did everything possible to ensure that dog was destroyed , then all i can say is shame on you for not being able to see the bigger picture and realise it isn`t the dog which is at fault and should pay with it`s life


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Diablo - ditto!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope Sammy recovers well and that there are no lasting effects from this. With some friendly dog association I'm sure this can be accomplished.


For now I am closing this Thread until I can look at it tomorrow or another Mod or Admin can. I am away for most of the day due to biopsy appointment for a family member...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am out for the day with the dogs but will sort this one out on my return - please no more reports on it but I will be looking for evidence of some of the posts on here


----------

